# Best ammo for a Tec-9



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry for making this in the wrong section!

My new gun had some trouble firing the ammo from the shooting range so I thought maybe i'd try some nicer ammo. in the manual it said the shell wall must be thicker than .027 inch or something because of the way the gun works. Does anybody have any advice or fav. ammo brands for this gun?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Guess you need to take a vernier Caliper down to the gun shop and measure some of the different ammo's. I have never fire one myself. Good luck.


----------

